
Why now, more than ever, we need a Twitter that works - hkannan
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/21/why-now-more-than-ever-we-need-a-twitter-that-works/
======
scott_c
What we need is a Twitter that doesn't ban accounts and suppress opinions
solely based on opposing political viewpoints.

